# In Parma until March



## iamvegan (Jan 26, 2016)

Buona Sera

I am originally from the US and I live in Switzerland for a bit over 4 years now. Currently I took an apartment in Parma in early January and I will be here until March. I came to study Italian and relax some. I am having a hard time finding a few things in town and I am wondering if anyone might know

1. vegan restaurants? I checked happy cow but I see the pure vegan ones are not easy to walk to, I live in centro on corso cosi

2. pet stores.. I have a small doggie and I would love to take her to a store to let her pick out a doggie treat.. I have seen dog food stuff in the super markets but, its not the same and i cannot bring her in them

3. pet groomers? - self explanatory 

4. I keep looking but i cannot find a shop that sells postcards from the region along with regular cards and writing paper... I see some stores sell a few cards, but no real selection...

I know i have more on my list but this is a good start...

grazie mille
dave


----------

